# Results of soft-top clean and waterproofing



## chrisdhall (Jan 26, 2010)

My wife's roadster is just over a year old and I've kept the soft-top as clean as i can, but it did have some dirt spots that wouldn't come out with shampoo and water and it was not beading water at all. So I took advantage of the recent hot weather to clean the soft-top and re-waterproof it. After some research I chose the 303 Fabric and Vinyl cleaner and 303 High Tech Fabric Guard.

And the results:



















Well pleased!!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice one - the 303 range is very good.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I need to do this to my roof actually.

How much was it mate?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Fabsil , 13.50 from any good outdoor centre, The absolute dogs !!! water beads everytime !!! 8) 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As a roof should be. I don't seem to have much luck with 303, maybe it needs longer to dry, which is all well and good on your own car, but a customers, well they need them back..

I do enjoy cleaning roofs for some reason, maybe I just have the knack for it ..


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I followed teh How To on here and was very pleased. Already had the baby bath so just had to buy the Fabril. It is very runny though and I probably put 1/2 - 2/3 of the tin on. Very pleased with the result though - I washed her again the other night and it looked like I had covered it with Swarovski Crystals! Shame I didn't have my camera next time!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Always seal the seams of the roof first, then the rest, this will allow a double dose of proofer around the stitching, and help prolong the roof..

With Fabsil, use a two inch paint brush, and paint on center of roof out to the side, then do the other side, and make sure you get as even coverage in the center of the roof, to stop you from getting lines/marks where the proofer meets..


----------

